# [solved] "Waiting for uevents to be processed" 30-second han

## NilPointer

After one of updates 1.5-2 months ago, something udev-related has broken and my boot time increased by 30 seconds.

With error logging enabled, it seems that problem is with ehci-pci driver. Apparently, udev hits timeout while trying to load it.

I've tried to add ehci-pci into "/etc/conf.d/modules" file, but it didn't do any good. I've also set uevent helper path to empty string in kernel settings, but that didn't help either.

I'm using eudev.

Please, help me! While it's clearly not a critical issue, it's quite annoying.

Here's emerge --info eudev output:

```
Portage 2.2.18 (python 2.7.9-final-0, default/linux/amd64/13.0/desktop/kde, gcc-4.8.4, glibc-2.20-r2, 3.18.12-gentoo x86_64)

=================================================================

                         System Settings

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-3.18.12-gentoo-x86_64-AMD_Phenom-tm-_9550_Quad-Core_Processor-with-gentoo-2.2

KiB Mem:     7402552 total,   1554348 free

KiB Swap:   12615676 total,  12615592 free

Timestamp of repository gentoo: Tue, 26 May 2015 18:15:01 +0000

sh bash 4.3_p33-r2

ld GNU ld (Gentoo 2.24 p1.4) 2.24

app-shells/bash:          4.3_p33-r2::gentoo

dev-java/java-config:     2.2.0::gentoo

dev-lang/perl:            5.20.2::gentoo

dev-lang/python:          2.7.9-r1::gentoo, 3.3.5-r1::gentoo, 3.4.1::gentoo

dev-util/cmake:           2.8.12.2-r1::gentoo

dev-util/pkgconfig:       0.28-r2::gentoo

sys-apps/baselayout:      2.2::gentoo

sys-apps/openrc:          0.13.11::gentoo

sys-apps/sandbox:         2.6-r1::gentoo

sys-devel/autoconf:       2.69::gentoo

sys-devel/automake:       1.11.6-r1::gentoo, 1.13.4::gentoo, 1.14.1::gentoo

sys-devel/binutils:       2.24-r3::gentoo

sys-devel/gcc:            4.8.4::gentoo

sys-devel/gcc-config:     1.7.3::gentoo

sys-devel/libtool:        2.4.6::gentoo

sys-devel/make:           4.1-r1::gentoo

sys-kernel/linux-headers: 3.18::gentoo (virtual/os-headers)

sys-libs/glibc:           2.20-r2::gentoo

Repositories:

gentoo

    location: /usr/portage

    sync-type: rsync

    sync-uri: rsync://mirror.yandex.ru/gentoo-portage

    priority: -1000

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="*"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=amdfam10 -O2 -pipe"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/lib64/libreoffice/program/sofficerc /usr/share/config /usr/share/gnupg/qualified.txt /usr/share/themes/oxygen-gtk/gtk-2.0 /usr/share/themes/oxygen-gtk/gtk-3.0"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/dconf /etc/env.d /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/gentoo-release /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo"

CXXFLAGS="-march=amdfam10 -O2 -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FCFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

FEATURES="assume-digests binpkg-logs config-protect-if-modified distlocks ebuild-locks fixlafiles merge-sync news parallel-fetch preserve-libs protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unknown-features-warn unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch userpriv usersandbox usersync"

FFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://mirror.yandex.ru/gentoo-distfiles/"

LANG="ru_RU.utf8"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed"

MAKEOPTS="-j5"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --omit-dir-times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --human-readable --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

USE="X a52 aac acl acpi alsa amd64 berkdb bindist bluetooth branding bzip2 cairo cdda cdr cli consolekit cracklib crypt cups cxx dbus declarative dri dts dvd dvdr emboss encode exif extraengine fam firefox flac fluidsynth fortran gdbm gif glamor gnome gpm gtk iconv icu ipv6 jpeg kde kipi lcms ldap libkms libnotify lock mad midi minizip mmx mmxext mng mod modplug modules mp3 mp4 mpeg multilib ncurses nls nptl ogg openal opengl openmp pam pango pcre pdf phonon plasma png policykit ppds qt3support qt4 readline sdl semantic-desktop session spell sse sse2 ssl startup-notification svg tcpd tiff truetype udev udisks unicode upower usb vorbis wxwidgets x264 xa xcb xcomposite xinerama xml xscreensaver xv xvid zlib" ABI_X86="64" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" APACHE2_MODULES="authn_core authz_core socache_shmcb unixd actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache cgi cgid dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" CALLIGRA_FEATURES="kexi words flow plan sheets stage tables krita karbon braindump author" CAMERAS="ptp2" COLLECTD_PLUGINS="df interface irq load memory rrdtool swap syslog" CPU_FLAGS_X86="mmx mmxext sse sse2" ELIBC="glibc" GPSD_PROTOCOLS="ashtech aivdm earthmate evermore fv18 garmin garmintxt gpsclock itrax mtk3301 nmea ntrip navcom oceanserver oldstyle oncore rtcm104v2 rtcm104v3 sirf superstar2 timing tsip tripmate tnt ublox ubx" INPUT_DEVICES="evdev" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LIBREOFFICE_EXTENSIONS="presenter-console presenter-minimizer" LINGUAS="ru" OFFICE_IMPLEMENTATION="libreoffice" PHP_TARGETS="php5-5" PYTHON_SINGLE_TARGET="python2_7" PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7 python3_3" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby19 ruby20" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia" XTABLES_ADDONS="quota2 psd pknock lscan length2 ipv4options ipset ipp2p iface geoip fuzzy condition tee tarpit sysrq steal rawnat logmark ipmark dhcpmac delude chaos account"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, LC_ALL, PORTAGE_BUNZIP2_COMMAND, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS, USE_PYTHON

=================================================================

                        Package Settings

=================================================================

sys-fs/eudev-1.10-r2::gentoo was built with the following:

USE="gudev hwdb introspection keymap kmod modutils openrc rule-generator -doc (-selinux) -static-libs -test" ABI_X86="32 64 -x32"

```

Last edited by NilPointer on Thu May 28, 2015 5:41 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## NeddySeagoon

NilPointer,

Make sure dmesg contains timestamps, then use wgetpaste to put it on a pastebin.

Tell us the link.

If timestamps are missing add printk.time=1 to your kernel parameters in your boot loader, then reboot.

----------

## NilPointer

Here it is

http://pastebin.ca/3011517

Timeout happens around 37th second. You can see device descriptor read errors, but actually all USB devices are working and this appears to be a bug with udev. Here's lsusb output:

```
Bus 001 Device 007: ID 2341:0042 Arduino SA Mega 2560 R3 (CDC ACM)

Bus 001 Device 006: ID 0bc2:3320 Seagate RSS LLC SRD00F2 [Expansion Desktop Drive]

Bus 001 Device 003: ID 0409:005a NEC Corp. HighSpeed Hub

Bus 001 Device 005: ID 09da:9090 A4Tech Co., Ltd. XL-730K / XL-750BK / XL-755BK Mice

Bus 001 Device 004: ID 04d9:1702 Holtek Semiconductor, Inc. Keyboard LKS02

Bus 001 Device 002: ID 05e3:0608 Genesys Logic, Inc. Hub

Bus 001 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub

Bus 006 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub

Bus 005 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub

Bus 004 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub

Bus 003 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub

Bus 002 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub
```

----------

## NeddySeagoon

NilPointer,

What init system are you using openrc or systemd?

You have a lot of logspam there, which suggests you have some debug options on that you don't want.  The first 5 sec of the boot is missing.

Which video driver are you using?

nvidia has a history of this sort of thing

----------

## NilPointer

NeddySeagoon,

I'm using OpenRC.

I've temporarily set udev's loglevel to debug, probably that's cause. As to why first 5 seconds disappeared from log - I have no idea.

I'll try to re-create log with udev set to err loglevel and post back.

Yes, I'm using nvidia driver. I found a lot of topics about this issue being linked to it, but I wonder if it's really the culprit in this case. It looks like there's some USB-related issue.

UPD:

Here's full log:

http://pastebin.ca/3011862

It begins from 0 second and there's much less of logspam in it.

UPD2:

Very strange. Pulling out both USB hubs, booting without them and then plugging them back seems to resolve problem. On subsequent reboots, system is back to 9-sec boot like it was in fresh install. Must be something related to udev persistence. I never thought solution might be as easy as that. I suppose problem is solved.

----------

